# South Park 10/30/13 S17E05 "Taming Strange"



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guide data screw up for this weeks episode.

"South Parkway Church" is what is listed for 10pm ET.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

